# 8th Annual Suicide Awareness Walk



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi friends,

Sorry this is kind of totally unrelated to hedgehogs and pets but I feel like you are my online community of friends and would like to share this with you.

Last summer I tragically lost my step-dad to suicide. I am participating in the 8th Annual Suicide Awareness Walk this year to raise money for the Distress Centre Durham (a local non-profit organization that caters to helping those considering suicide). The purpose of the walk is to help reduce the stigma of suicide, honour the memory of those we have lost, raise awareness of the impact of suicide on our community and work towards preventing future suicides.

If any of you would like to pledge, It would be greatly appreciated (but no pressure). All donations are welcome. The following link has some more information and allows donations to be made via paypal, online banking or credit card.

http://www.canadahelps.org/GivingPages/ ... gpID=19462

Thank you!

Amber


----------

